# Existential Depression



## DeepnMeaningless (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey there all,

So I was diagnosed with Existential Depression a while ago when i started thinking obviously the point to my life. It got to a point where its severity became almost dangerous I really didnt want to LIVE anymore, I wasn't upset I was just seeing no point and I could easily have done so and still could to this day. I mean I got over it once before and life seemed fine, great almost but I fear it has returned and what worked before isnt anymore. There are just the same questions arising stronger and stronger every time, convincing me that there really isn't any point to me living. Is this just an existential crisis or a phase? Is there someone with proper training with this that could give any assistance? or someone who has gone through or going through this to give a helping hand on what helped you get through? Thanks and much appreciated!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Since nobody else has answered I will have a bash 

I think that you won't actually get very far by trying to make arguments that there _is_ purpose.

I would look at why there being no purpose is something that depresses you, and why you feel if there is no purpose then non existence is the correct course of action. I feel this is a large jump to make, just because something has no purpose that doesn't mean it needs to not exist. For example if an object has zero use whatsoever why does that mean it should be destroyed?

I can say that there being no purpose doesn't necessitate being depressed. I know this because I believe there is no purpose to life, yet I find this prospect uplifting.


----------



## Retrograde Movement (May 31, 2015)

Is there really an "existential depression" diagnosis?

I don't think intellectualizing can be an answer. Action must fill time and replace negative thought. If you've already convinced yourself there's no reason to live, chances are you will just find arguments to strengthen your conviction. Perhaps try volunteer or force yourself to do outdoors stuff for long hours. That seems to be the only thing that helps for me.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

are you a nihilist?


----------



## Jadenmia (Jun 17, 2015)

I have dealt with these types of feelings for a long time. Started when I was a teen and still have times like that now. 
I see a therapist but to be honest I can't find it in myself to explain the extent of how I feel. I have good days and bad days and I keep a journal every day. That way I can see what I did each day and find what it is that can keep me 'up'.
All that I have found that works, is keeping myself busy and away from sitting and thinking negative thoughts. So much easier said than done.. I have anxiety so getting out of the house everyday is tough but I do what I can.
Taking a brisk walk outdoors really helps before I get myself into a horrible slump. There is just something about the outdoors that makes me feel peaceful inside.

Feeling like I'm no part of anything is a huge downer for me.. I'm a stay at home mum now and it's harder than ever. I would suggest that you throw yourself into something that you enjoy, out of the house. A group, a hobby, exercise.. Whatever it may be. 

I have a constant need to be doing something and if I'm sat around, I get to the point of .. 'Why am I even here' ..


----------

